# Yellow Salamander EEHMPK "Kumo" x Yellow VT "Tsuki"



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Yep. I've started conditioning Kumo and Tsuki, and they have met each other for the first time as of this morning. This may not get farther than intro & conditioning, but I'm sure going to try.

Two things, before I go feed them...

1. I know this isn't the best pairing. I'm prepared for culls, runts, and a high mortality rate. This is my "experiment spawn"... AKA my "I have no clue what I'm doing or in what order but I'm going to try" spawn. It is also more of a color spawn. Kumo has a nice Anal and Cadual, but he has two or three bent rays on his Dorsal. She has straight rays, but a stubby ray at the "front". He also has an uneven amount of rays; I'm hoping that her double-ray Cadual will help.

2. I will get better pictures of Tsuki, this was from the day I got her, in QT. She will be in QT for the rest of the 2-week-conditioning period.


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

If you're going for interesting color this is a good way to learn! I did a rose Tail x delta for my first spawn and completely failed as I lost all the fry. This time I started bbs earlier and was doing a huge water change every day ^^ I've gotten much better results


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

She isn't showing breeding stripes yet, not is she doing the head submission thing, and Kumo is too just flaring at her to worry about a bubble nest. Here's a picture.


----------



## SnowyAlex (Jun 30, 2016)

Is this spawn dead/abandoned?


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Yes. Kumo passed away a couple months ago. SIP, buddy.


----------



## SnowyAlex (Jun 30, 2016)

I'm sympathy-sorry for your loss :'( (I had my first/most beloved boy pass around that same time and still Not Over It) and also personally sorry, esp if bringing it up hurt


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Closing thread.


----------

